# $30 worth of lab glass...



## dannlee (Apr 28, 2014)

I was browsing GRF while sitting here Sunday morning then sifted through Amazon looking for deals on glassware when the Missus said "we've got errands to run, c'mon"... So, while returning the redbox DVD's we spied a little sign & arrow, followed and found a house overlooking the Mississippi river being sold to developers.

$30 for 24 pieces.. nice retort distillation flask: 24" long, holds 1000ml easy... Seems I am getting a lot of 50-75 year old lab stuff for some reason, and showing up at 'estate sales' 15 minutes before closing isn't always bad.


----------



## dannlee (Apr 29, 2014)

Murphy's Law visits... The only piece I truly needed, the Pyrex 2000ml beaker, has a wonderful spider-shaped impact crack.

Would like to get my one dollar purchase value out of it - so its a catch-all for dry Kovar wires or retire it to houseplants...

Time to continue the 2L, 3L beaker quest... Any of y'all know any deals lurking out there?


----------

